# Should an Ace Firenze hold its value as well as a Bessacarr



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we are at that pivotal moment of purchasing either the Firenze or the Bessacarr 495 but we were wondering if the Firenze would hold its value say 3 years down the line as well as a Bessacarr might, as we know there is a psychological theory (and possibly a real one) the that the Bessacarr is a better quality van.

As far as we've been able to tell Swift produce both on the same chasis, same layout etc etc...

Any thoughts or ideas would be very welcome


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ace v Bessacarr*

Hello

An interesting question and probably one with no real answer.

About a year ago, when I was upgrading my van, I was considering the Swift Kontiki or a Bessacarr 700 - again - virtually identical vans and from the same family.

In the end I plumped for the Kontiki - basically because afternarrowing my search down to two vans, I liked the name "Kontiki" rather than Bessacarr.

I was lucky to visit Lowdhams in Huddersfield - they sell both Swift and Besscarr.

I also telephoned another dealer - who sells both Swift and Bessacarr - and they advised me to get the Besscarr. (Send me a PM if you want the reason as told to me). However, whilst they gave a reason, could it be that the Bessacarr was already on the premises etc etc

I have just looked at the Swift website and note that the Bessacarr 495 is about £400 more expensive than the ACE or the Swift Sundance - so there is not really a lot to swing your decision there.

In my opinion, a van of that kind of price will keep its value if well looked after etc. Do a search of ebay and also visit dealers' websites such as www.omcmotorhomes.com and look for three year old Bessies, Swifts and so on.

For what it is worth, if I was choosing between the two models, my money would go on the Bessacarr. That is personal choice and does not represent a criticism of one van against the other.

On the other hand, the list price is one thing, but the actual selling price is another. Is there more discount on one than the other at the dealers?

If for example you could by an ACE at £5000 less than the Bessie.......you see what I am saying?

Try to find a dealer that sells both ranges - or better still, have a word with one of the independants and ask the question that you have asked here. Some dealers might not make the time to talk to you, but others may see it as an "investment". You are not a customer today.....but you might be in three years time.

Russell


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Travelbug

After doing a fair bit of research (and travelling around the showrooms)
I decided to buy the "Swift Sundance" knowing of course that the Bessy and the Ace were virtually Identical, except for trim.

We drove down to Preston where there are a few motorhome dealers, between them showing all 3 models and despite travelling all that way with the intention of buying the "Sundance" we bought the "Ace Firenze"

why......... we got extras on the Ace that were not on the other 2, my wife preferred the colour scheme (yeah, I know) and I managed to get an unbeatable trade in price against it.

I doubt very much whether the resale value I eventually receive will ever make me regret our purchase.

Incidentally, we love our Ace!

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Dennis


----------

